# Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Only drawback is that it's RHD
http://www.simonyeates.co.uk/G...eid=1


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Only drawback is that it's RHD

I'd say the drawback is _replica_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (eurowner)*

I dont think the fact that this car is a replica is a drawback. What it means is that you can beat the snot out of it, because it is not the real deal


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
I'd say the drawback is _replica_ 

Wouldn't slow me down in the slightest.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (84cgtturbo)*

I'm not a big fan of the window rake on the replicas But...... I drive the crap out of it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I dont think the fact that this car is a replica is a drawback. What it means is that you can beat the snot out of it, because it is not the real deal










Got that right.


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (BillLeBob)*

What I don't understand, maybe I missed something, but if you want a replica of a Sport Quattro why use the coupe







? I mean, if it's going to be a replica anyway, why not do it right?







Seems to me if you are going to be cutting it in half anyway,use the B pillar forward of a 4ooo, and the rear of a coupe quattro. Unless they specifically wanted it that way then they should keep it, I know I wouldn't want a half coupe-half sport-not really either-quasi-replica. 
Using an already rare and valuable (in it's own right)UR quattro and turning it into an essentially worthless car doesn't make sense to my crazy ass. Before I get flamed...I know it doesn't make the car worthless, someone may buy it andbe happy with it, but it sure narrows down the number of people who would want it compared to an urq and for what they want $ for it I would rather have an UR-q for less than half the cost. They want $40k for it, ya>? Also I'm not an audi purist or snob by any means, just saying for $40k I would want a more accurate replica, to me that isn't even a "replica" its a shortened coupe with sport panels on it = no thanks, you keep it. Unless you consider those old "GT40" replica kits to ressemble the actual GT40...







Also I'm aware that the roofs of a coupe/4kq would not line up but there are a few solutions out there now. I'm not bragging here and I know no one is twisting my arm to buy the car, but for $40k I could not only make a more accurate replica, but also make molds for those panels to make money back on it(that's _if_ you can find anyone that can afford to buy a $4500 body kit!







). SO THERE!







:end *****-rant:



_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 2:00 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (alloutofdonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alloutofdonuts* »_Seems to me if you are going to be cutting it in half anyway,use the B pillar forward of a 4ooo, and the rear of a coupe quattro. 

Well, first of all, the Coupe quattro is more rare than the Urquattro, with some 3.000 less units made. Second, if they were to do it right, they would have to need the front doors from the 2-door 4000/80 sedan, and this car is even more rare than both the Urquattro and Coupe quattro.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
they would have to need the front doors from the 2-door 4000/80 sedan, 

And to do it right they would need the doors from the 84-86 2 door to avoid vent windows.


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
and this car is even more rare than both the Urquattro and Coupe quattro. 

Your not kidding


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_And to do it right they would need the doors from the 84-86 2 door to avoid vent windows.

The vent windows were an unusual option here in Europe, so the earlier ones were also available without them.


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (PerL)*

I stand corrected(and stupid looking)







. I guess I forgot(didn't know) that the coupe quattro is more rare than the urq! How about the coupe GT, are those rare over there? 
I guess was thinking US where the urq is rare & the 4000Q is plentiful, and the Coupe Gt is also fairly plentiful. Dialinyx, however, is not in the US, so yous guys have a different group of cars to work with. Actually does Dialnxy exsist anymore? Thats another topic hehe








I was thinking a 4oooQ with the rear end(shell) of a coupe gt would look more like a spot Q than the one above







I should have said that(to avoid looking like a dill-hole). 
This is kinda going off subject a little bit but does anybody know for certain what the measurement difference is between the 4k 2 dr and the front doors of a 4kq 4 dr?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (alloutofdonuts)*

Dialynx still exists last I checked.
They have a 500 hp sport.
And they also have one of the pre-production urq's as well.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (alloutofdonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alloutofdonuts* »_This is kinda going off subject a little bit but does anybody know for certain what the measurement difference is between the 4k 2 dr and the front doors of a 4kq 4 dr?

I dont know the difference, but the door on the 2-door sedan is exactly the same length as the door on the Coupe, it's only the window frame and windshield angle that is different .
There is a guy here in Norway that is converting a Coupe quattro to an S1 replica now, he has cut off the A-posts and is using a 2-door sedan as a donor for the roof/A-posts and doors.


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Dialynx Sport quattro replica for sale in UK (PerL)*

I don't think they make the cars then try to sell them. I think customers come to them to have them built.








The're professionals.
They arn't just some cowboy with a little fiberglass knowledge and no taste.
The cars are shortened exactly the way Audi did it. 
I've got a feature on one of these cars in an old audi mag. it's built with a newer S2 20valve if i remember corectly. it was producing more BHP and Tourqe than an original Sport Quattro if i remember.
The angle of the windscreen in the original was only used because rally drivers complained that the coupe windscreen made it harder to see.
The car in the artical would NOT be beatean by an 'ORIGINAL' sport.. (least i don't think so)
Dialynx don't just make it 'look' like one, they also are a tuning company, & not just consentrating on the old Quattro either. you should take a look at there website.
http://www.dialynx.co.uk/index.htm 
The mag guy was really impressed with it. Infact the use of the coupes windscreen made the car more aero-diynamic. I'll dig up the Mag artical and post it up.
personaly i never liked the look of the 'Original' sport anyway. Never liked the angle of the windscreen, this version is much better. 
Personaly, a LWB sport is even 'Better' looking. IMHO.
























some info:

_Quote, originally posted by *Dialynx* »_
The basic conversion cost is £6,750 UK including VAT. This excludes professional painting, which costs £1,500 - £2,500, the larger figure being for metallic colours.
Because each Dialynx Sport quattro is custom-built to your specification, the interior and dash can be designed to your preferences. You can keep your original analogue or digital dash, or install a competition rev counter, gauges and data logging equipment.
The Sport quattro conversion will accommodate up to 10.5 x 18 wheels front and rear. The most common sizes are 9 x 16 or 9 x 17. This will cost about £150 + tyres for each wheel. 
Why not buy an original roadgoing sport quattro?
The original Sport quattro is a fine car, but most are somewhat aged now and still quite expensive (approx £30,000 for one in good condition). Once you have bought it you then have the cost of parts to keep it 'original', insurance costs, and the turbo lag that comes from an older generation turbo engine.
How does the Dialynx conversion differ from the Audi original?
The standard Dialynx conversion differs from the original only in the angle of the windscreen. Audi changed the angle of the windscreen for the sport quattro because their rally drivers complained of reflections on the long wheelbase original. *We have done several 'steep screen' conversions identical to the original* but this adds a significant amount to the cost, and is mainly directed towards competition use, since it involves cutting out the roof and replacing it with a composite roof, making it necessary to install a roll cage to ensure strength.
Handling and performance benefits
Shortening the car has a dramatic effect on the handling, reducing the understeer inherent in the quattro design and making the car adjustable on the throttle so that it changes direction more quickly.
There is an accompanying benefit in reducing the weight of the car by approximately 100kg.
The wider wheelarches allow the use of wider/larger wheels and tyres, giving a larger contact patch and therefore increased grip. You can then take advantage of the increased space available for larger brake callipers and discs, thus overcoming the limitations of the standard 10valve/20valve callipers and discs, which are easily overwhelmed by track day or competition use.
The disadvantages? Well, the rear seats disappear in the process (we have designed our own carpeting to cover this area), so it's not a family car any more!


_Modified by MGaz at 5:19 PM 10/4/2006_

_Modified by MGaz at 5:20 PM 10/4/2006_ 

_Modified by MGaz at 5:22 PM 10/4/2006_ 


_Modified by MGaz at 5:27 PM 10/4/2006_


----------



## PaPadubs (Oct 5, 2006)

wow this is nice!!!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

mmmm lwb sport


----------



## 944kid (Oct 28, 2006)

i live in England and only about 40 miles away from dialynx. firstly the person who runs dialynx is not very helpful (keith murrey). also where they cut and shut it you can just see the line where it is joined. the first car you were shoing is still for sale is still for sale and has been for about a year. also the first sport they did was meade from a coupe gt.


----------

